

Games in the browser via Scala-Js - lihaoyi
http://lihaoyi.github.io/scala-js-games/

======
ludicast
Kindof a big deal, but won't get any press here because some random startup
just got 1 mil in funding and that's what matters.

I think if there are more examples of scala.js and clojurescript doing the
intensive stuff that javascript is the "only way for", people in the node
community will start to lose their stockholm syndrome. Keep up the good work.

